# french bulldogs



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

ok, i haven't been around for ages due to pilon right ankle fracture. sucks but two years later, still getting pt once a week and gym for ankle , hip and back 5times a week. i have my foot. all this, while taking care of my husband who had an ankle fusion due to a very old motorcycle accident. 
now to the dog.

after having only retrievers for over 30 years, i got suckered in, my own doing, to a french bulldog. very good lines, wonderful breeder in kentucky (i live in ny) and female also champion breeder, vet who i believe in florida but no longer practices just breeds wonderful healthy dogs.

eli is now three, had one yeasty ear and all of a sudden got pyoderma. hideous looking pustules on his belly, didnt seem to bother him or i should say he didnt scratch at them. my vet gave the usual skin antibiotic, sim-something and it didnt work. finally, he admitted that his grand-dog is a frenchie who has had allergies since his son got him (BYB yet) and he hasnt been able to ever clear any up so after i took eli to the hospital and dermatologist, he switched his son's dog to that antibiotic. we will speak to see if it worked because i can tell you that this dermatologist, who herself has a frenchie said "spring is coming and your dog is allergic". whaaaat? yup, i opted for blood test rather than knocking him out and doing the other type of testing as franchise get different anesthesia like any other flat faced dog. his father is a champion, diego something or other, and great lines. spoke to the breeder this morning. if ever they had a dog that had allergies which is VERY common, they immediately neutered or spayed and never bred from that line . great i got eli who seems to have allergies. i say seems to because i am still in shock and denial. fortunately, the only dog i ever got insurance for is eli. on top of this vangie the lab puker has cost me 2 grand and eli the frenchie has cost me 2 grand and so far i got back about $60 because it seems the insurance company doesnt pay for the dr (unless of course surgery or stuff like that) but the product, which i managed to find the shampoo and rinse on amazon for a third the price. I'm not out to screw the insurance company if i can find it for less (tho my friend thinks I'm an idiot , i just think I'm honest and why pay 3x the price if i dont have to regardless of who is paying)
ok, cut to the chase-eli had blood tests on friday, and i went home with syringes. it could take up to a year for it to work, you have to be with him an hour after the shot so you can hope no anaphylaxis so eli will get his shots at night and yes, the hospital will board so maybe for the first time in 2 years i can actually go to my son's summer house in montauk. my cleaning woman will watch vangie but i cant expect her to give eli shots. and till it gets to once a week can take a very long time. i didnt address that yet but we start out every other day.

so....tell me, any one here have to give allergy shots to their dog?
please, i'll come back and check now more often or if you want my private email i have no issue giving it out . i guess dog people are generally not mass murderers. 
I'm very concerned tho eli seems happy as a clam. I'm the unhappy poor dog owner. i feel terrible for him but i guess, after having dogs for so many years, this is not the worst thing i could have a dog with. 
i need some answers, some stories, some experience from anyone with any breed who had to give allergy shots.

thanks in advance,
betty


----------

